# Happy New Year still loving our trib 550



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

Happy New Year. We have just returned from 5 nights in the Cairngorm national park . Beautiful snow capped mountains and well below freezing temps most nights! We had booked an all facility site as we didn't know how effective the heating would be or how the water tanks would hold up only being a budget van!
We were not disappointed the only problem we had was a bit of condensation at the top of the cab ,even though we had external silverscreens on , this was because we didn't run the heating over night not because we are tight :wink: but because we were snug under the duvet and our dog likes the cold she is a Keeshond thick double coated breed. We had taken a small ceramic fan heater which we sometimes used instead of or to enhance diesal heating when it was really cold . we solved the condensation by running the fan low through the night. We had no probs with water tanks freezing or anything like that and I think we were expecting a lot from the van as most of the over vans we saw were much more expensive winterised models.
We had enough storage for duvet sized jackets and xmas goodies the only thing we will invest in is a drive away awning we like the look of the movelites but wonder how easy it is to put them up or down?
She drives like a dream on narrow winding icy roads or cruising along on motorways making our 6hr journey no probs parking and manouvering great  
I know it is still early days and we will have to wait and see . Can't wait for our next trip to the lake district mid january Happy 2008 vanning to all!


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi Nickynoo, 
Sounds like you had a great trip and I am well impressed with how well the Tribby stood up to the Cairngorms this time of year.

We were in the North York Moors National Park Christmas Week and found the Tribby really cosy. Since I put the B&G Insulation in the doors I have found that the van is a lot easier to keep warm overnight, well around 6 degs as we do not like to sleep in a heated room but it makes the trek to the loo in the night better :wink: It also made a big difference to Road noise as we drive along which I had not noticed until it went if you see what I mean...I have been using an electric convector heater when I have had 240v as it is a lot quieter than the Tribute's Diesel Heater Fan, surprising how picky I got, I started complaining about the Click for the built in Termostat ! :roll: 

Heres to a wonderful 2008

All the best
650


----------

